# Camera Land Has Received....First Week of March 2014



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

*Camera Land Has Received....First Week of March 2014*

We have been getting in some very nice shipments of *New and Demo* goods so I thought I would attempt to do a running update (key word here is attempt) to keep you informed. *If it does not state it is a demo then the items posted here are new*.
If there is something you are looking for and cannot find please let me or Neil know and we can keep an eye out for you.
*Here is the latest update of what has arrived:*









*Leica:*

Leica Geovid HD 10x42 Yards Model Rangefinder Binocular #40039 *On Sale for only $1999.99*

Leica Geovid HD 15x56 Yards Model Rangefinder Binocular #40044 *on sale for only $2399.99*









*Vortex:*

As usual we received a shipment of Vortex riflescopes:
Viper PST 1-4x24's in all 3 versions
Viper PST 2.5-10x32 FFP's
Viper PST 2.5-10x44's
Viper PST 4-16x50 FFP's & SFP's
Viper PST 6-24x50 FFP's & SFP's. Yes, all the back orders of Viper PST 6-24x50 MOA SFP's have been shipped out.

Viper HS 4-16x44 LR Dead-Hold BDC #VHS-4305-LR & Viper HS 4-16x50 LR Dead-Hold BDC #VHS-4307-LR

Along with all the scopes came a fresh restocking of all the Vortex rings and flip caps.

Razor HD 16-48x65 Spotting Scopes in both straight and angled

Razor HD 20-60x85 Spotting Scopes in both straight and angled

Vortex Razor HD 23X/30X R/T Ranging Reticle Eyepiece

Vortex Razor HD Digital Camera Adapter #RZR-DA

Raptor 8.5x32 Binoculars are back in stock and priced at $99.99. This is a great glass to keep as a truck glass or a loaner. Nice to have around for the kids too.

Diamondback 12x50 Binoculars are now back in stock









*Zeiss:*

Zeiss Conquest Duralyt 1.2-5x36 #'s 525401 & 525405 & Zeiss Conquest Duralyt 2-8x42 #'s 525411 & 525415
We brought in the last that Zeiss had of these riflescopes, have reduced the prices and are still including a *free Zeiss Terra 8x42 Binocular* with every Duralyt Riflescope purchased.

Also, Zeiss has announced their Spring Rebate Program which get's you a $100.00 rebate as well on these great scopes.









* Minox:*

We received some more of the newly released Minox ZV3 4.5-14x44 SF Riflescopes in both Plex and BDC reticles. These are a super buy @ under $300.00









* Leupold:*

We have listened to your requests on what to keep in stock in Leupold products and we thank you for your support of their optics.

To show our thanks with every Leupold BX-4 Mckinley HD 8x42 Binocular #117789 purchased at only $449.99, reduced from $599.99, we will include a Leupold Binocular Harness Strap for free.

*This week brought us:*

Leupold VX-R 3-9x40 FireDot Reticle Riflescope #110686

Leupold VX-R Patrol 1.25-4x20 FireDot SPR Reticle Riflescope #113769

What seems to have become a best seller, the Leupold VX-2 3-9x40 Duplex Reticle Riflescope #110797

Leupold VX-1 2-7x33 Duplex Reticle Riflescope #113863

Leupold VX-1 4-12x40 Duplex Reticle Riflescope #113886

We received some more of the Leupold RX-1000i TBR with DNA Digital Laser Rangefinder #112179 as this has been a very popular rangefinder in the under $400.00 price range.









* Swarovski:*

Swarovski Z3 Series 3-10x42 Riflescopes:
#59011 Plex
#59016 BRH

Swarovski Z3 Series 4-12x50 Riflescopes:
#59023 4A
#59026 BRH
#59021 Plex

Swarovski Z5 Series 5-25x52 Riflescopes:
#59880 BT-Plex
#59887 BRX

Demo Laser Guide 8x30 #70002 @ $729.99

The new for 2014 Swarovski SLC 15x56 Binoculars have started to arrive. We have shipped out all pre-orders and have a few left for inventory.

Swarovski CL Companion 10x30 Binocular
#58140 Black
#58141 Green

Swarovski CL Companion 8x30 Binocular
#58131 Green

Swarovski CL Pocket 8x25 Binocular
#46200 Black
#46202 Traveler

In EL Swarovision Binoculars we received:
#32118 8x32 Travel
#35010 10x50's
#35012 12x50's

Swarovski Modular Objective - 65mm #49965

Swarovski STS-80-HD Straight Spotting Scope #49618

Our web builder has been working hard to update the demo pages on our site. It is set up by brand so please see:
Leica
Meopta
Minox
Nikon
Pentax
Swarovski
Vortex
Zeiss
&
Zen-Ray
More demo product is arriving all the time so please check back if what you're looking for is not here or just call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128.

As we receive deliveries we will do our best to get this information to you.
Thanks for all your support.


----------

